# Newly diagnosed with Hashimoto's



## weldinggirl87 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's on Thursday of this week. I've been in the process of trying to figure out what's wrong for the past 3 years or so, so to actually have a diagnosis is kind of relieving. I'm going to be on Armour and Prednisone (for the swelling in my neck) so just in the waiting stage to see how the meds affect me. I was just wondering what I should be expecting? Will I ever feel normal again? I'm only 25 years old, and some days I feel triple that what with the muscle aches and forgetfulness and moodiness. Is there anything I should do to speed up the "feeling-better" process? Any vitamins or diet suggestions? I just am trying to learn how to deal with this, so any and all replies are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

weldinggirl87 said:


> I've was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's on Thursday of this week. I've been in the process of trying to figure out what's wrong for the past 3 years or so, so to actually have a diagnosis is kind of relieving. I'm going to be on Armour and Prednisone (for the swelling in my neck) so just in the waiting stage to see how the meds affect me. I was just wondering what I should be expecting? Will I ever feel normal again? I'm only 25 years old, and some days I feel triple that what with the muscle aches and forgetfulness and moodiness. Is there anything I should do to speed up the "feeling-better" process? Any vitamins or diet suggestions? I just am trying to learn how to deal with this, so any and all replies are greatly appreciated!


Welcome~

Do you have current labs with ranges you can post?

What dosage did they start your replacement at?

My niece is around your age - was DX'd hypo and got onto replacement and feels completely normal now - it can and does happen. Stay positive.

Avoid taking your supplements of calcium or iron 4 hours from your thyroid replacement

Take 1 hour prior or 2 hours after food.

Spreading your Armour throughout the day may help rather than taking it all in 1 dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

weldinggirl87 said:


> I've was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's on Thursday of this week. I've been in the process of trying to figure out what's wrong for the past 3 years or so, so to actually have a diagnosis is kind of relieving. I'm going to be on Armour and Prednisone (for the swelling in my neck) so just in the waiting stage to see how the meds affect me. I was just wondering what I should be expecting? Will I ever feel normal again? I'm only 25 years old, and some days I feel triple that what with the muscle aches and forgetfulness and moodiness. Is there anything I should do to speed up the "feeling-better" process? Any vitamins or diet suggestions? I just am trying to learn how to deal with this, so any and all replies are greatly appreciated!


If your neck is swollen; it would be a very very good idea to get an ultra-sound. Did the doctor not order one?

What criteria did the doctor use to diagnose Hashimoto's?

What is your starting dose of Armour?

Glad you are here w/us!


----------



## Marc Ryan (Mar 22, 2013)

As a functional medicine practitioner and Hashimoto's patient, I have found that the following are all very important. Make sure someone checks your iron levels to rule out anemia, as this will undermine any kind of progress (if iron is low you need to take an iron supplement). Also, its a good idea to test Vitamin D levels, many Hashi's folks are low in this and it very important for reducing inflammation. Glutathione cream can also be rubbed directly onto the nodules and can be helpful for reducing inflammation.
As far as diet is concerned, getting off of gluten, dairy and soy can often help speed the process of reducing the inflammation and helping your meds work better. I agree with Lovlkn, there is definitely hope and like Andros, I'm curious about lab and ultrasound results. Please keep us posted!


----------



## weldinggirl87 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't have my most current lab results back yet, I will post when I get them. I did have an ultrasound done, it shows a few small nodules but I was told they were nothing to be concerned about, and they said my thyroid looked "spongey". I had previously been on Levothyroxine 88mcg, before I was even diagnosed with Hashimoto's (or before they told me what it was anyways). I'm now off of that and on 60mg of Armour. I hope this all makes sense, still trying to make sense of all of it myself!


----------

